# 300zx engine swap to 280zx



## mynissancustomer (Jun 17, 2008)

I recently purchased a 82 datsun 280zx w/ the inline 6 turbo. I work at a nissan dealership and have access to getting a 90 300zx w/ twin turbo with loads of after market performance parts on it. My question is how much of the 300zx parts can be swaped over to my datsun 280zx.

I can pull the entire engine, trans, and wireing out with no problem and I have full access to all the tools needed for the job I just lack the "body platform" difference between the two Z cars. Can the rear axle and suspension parts swap out ?

Any and all infomation will be very helpful!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

mynissancustomer said:


> I recently purchased a 82 datsun 280zx w/ the inline 6 turbo. I work at a nissan dealership and have access to getting a 90 300zx w/ twin turbo with loads of after market performance parts on it. My question is how much of the 300zx parts can be swaped over to my datsun 280zx.
> 
> I can pull the entire engine, trans, and wireing out with no problem and I have full access to all the tools needed for the job I just lack the "body platform" difference between the two Z cars. Can the rear axle and suspension parts swap out ?
> 
> Any and all infomation will be very helpful!


I don't know of any direct bolt on's but I do have a friend that has a 260 with a vg30dett in it (run's low 10's in the 1/4 mile). 

That said if you have the tools, ingenuity and money you can swap z32 parts into your 280.


----------

